# RTPI and Fashion TV on 97W



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys let you know RTPI TP 12059H22000 also at 97W,and fashion tv TP 11o91v22000,maybe is moving there and quit at 101w! that's great.


----------

